# Cured shrimp



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anybody cure there shrimp on here? I have and it works great. I have been using the same shrimp for 2 weeks and the cats don't seem to mind. Just letting you know

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

How do you cure shrimp? Is it the same as curing salmon eggs?

Steve


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

If you mean refreezing it at the end of your fishing day and reusing it next time until it's gone, then yes, I always do that.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Anybody cure there shrimp on here? I have and it works great. I have been using the same shrimp for 2 weeks and the cats don't seem to mind. Just letting you know
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ha I almost txt you on this a month ago I cured some earlier in the year and just did another batch it does work I keep em in the fridge in a pickle jar I have some over 2 months and nnot rotten and produce great I even left one jar out on a hot day by mistake and they were not gross and mushy I think the cure tougens them up a bit and they stay on the hook much better too

and yes I use the same cure I do for eggs I should have figured you tried this 216


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

FISHIN216 said:


> Anybody cure there shrimp on here? I have and it works great. I have been using the same shrimp for 2 weeks and the cats don't seem to mind. Just letting you know
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


216, I see your from Cleveland, are you using the shrimp to catfish out of Erie? B/c I find you are better off just freezing the shrimp over and over again works just fine for monster Lake Erie Channels.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Govbarney said:


> 216, I see your from Cleveland, are you using the shrimp to catfish out of Erie? B/c I find you are better off just freezing the shrimp over and over again works just fine for monster Lake Erie Channels.


I used to freeze and re-use them but they get funky and mushy too quick...cure leaves them more sturdy and I think it adds flavor. I've used fire brine and borXofire and both worked good.....with a slight edge on the borxofire

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I used to freeze and re-use them but they get funky and mushy too quick...cure leaves them more sturdy and I think it adds flavor. I've used fire brine and borXofire and both worked good.....with a slight edge on the borxofire
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yep keeps em nice n firm 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you cure raw shrimp, or cooked shrimp?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Raw......NEVER cooked

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

